# «Io costretta a licenziarmi  perché ho avuto una bimba»



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

*«Io costretta a licenziarmi  perché ho avuto una bimba»*

_Denuncia choc di una manager, interviene la Carfagna: si applichi la legge

NOTIZIE CORRELATE
«Io, manager tradita dall’azienda. Dopo il parto costretta a licenziarmi»


Mamma e figlia fotografate nella loro casa (Fotogramma)MILANO — «Ciao Stefania, mi chiamo Piera, ho letto la tua storia sul Corriere. Anche io ci sono passata, non ero una manager, ma una semplice impiegata. Fatto sta che tornata dalla maternità le pressioni sono state tali che mi sono dovuta dimettere. Non mollare, per i nostri figli. Perché possano sempre sapere cosa è giusto e cosa no».
Diventa un caso la storia di Stefania Boleso, mamma-manager milanese costretta alle dimissioni al rientro dalla maternità. Dopo l’articolo di ieri, sono stati centinaia i messaggi di solidarietà come questo arrivati alla signora Boleso. Il racconto sul sito del Corriere è stato il più letto del giorno, con 115 mila clic e poco meno di 400 commenti. Due le parole chiave della vicenda. Coraggio: perché la dirigente non ha omesso il nome dell’azienda che l’ha spinta alle dimissioni, la multinazionale austriaca Red Bull. Giustizia: perché molte mail parlano di situazioni simili. E della voglia di una mondo diverso, dove le donne non siano costrette a scegliere tra lavoro e famiglia. «Mai mi sarei aspettata tanta solidarietà — si sorprende oggi Boleso —. Certo, qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che questa denuncia rischia di impedirmi di trovare un nuovo lavoro. Ma per una volta non ho voluto fare valutazioni di pura utilità. Ho preferito raccontare le cose come stanno». Stefania Boleso oggi parla dalla sua casa nel centro di Milano e sullo sfondo si sentono i gridolini della figlia, la piccola Alexandra, un anno.

«Quando rimasi incinta mai avrei immaginato che dopo pochi mesi mi sarei trovata qui, senza lavoro — racconta —. A 39 anni pensavo di potermi permettere un figlio. Tanto più che in azienda avevo sempre dato il massimo, creando da zero il dipartimento marketing di cui ero responsabile, con 28 persone e un budget da 18 milioni di euro l’anno da gestire». Boleso si era organizzata per fare fronte al nuovo ruolo di mamma-manager. «Per essere tranquilla avevo assunto una baby sitter a tempo pieno. Il 30 settembre scorso ho ripreso il lavoro. A dire il vero non lo avevo mai lasciato del tutto: anche durante i nove mesi di maternità ho sempre mantenuto i contatti. Sono anche rientrata per partecipare a riunioni importanti. Fatto sta che quel giorno subito è squillato il telefono: «"Dottoressa, il direttore generale la aspetta nel suo ufficio". Senza giri di parole mi ha spiegato che non c’era più bisogno di me. E mi hanno proposto una buonuscita». Lì per lì ha vinto l’orgoglio. Boleso ha deciso di fare la dura e ha rifiutato i soldi. Per tutta risposta l’azienda le ha tolto la vecchia mansione e l’ha sistemata in uno stanzone al piano terra, distante cinque piani dagli altri uffici. «Ho resistito poche settimane. Poi è arrivato il primo attacco di panico. Il medico del pronto soccorso mi ha detto chiaro che avanti così la situazione non poteva che peggiorare. Rischiavo l’esaurimento. Fossi stata da sola avrei tenuto duro. Ma ho una famiglia, non mi sono sentita di far subire questa situazione a figlia emarito. Così ho ceduto. Il 18 dicembre mi sono dimessa in cambio di una buonuscita».

Ora la vicenda della manager muove anche il palazzo. «Il grave episodio della manager licenziata dopo il periodo di maternità rispecchia tutta l’inadeguatezza nel definirci un Paese realmente moderno», si indigna il ministro delle Pari Opportunità, Mara Carfagna. «Mi dispiace che si debba evocare la legge per sanare un’ingiustizia che non dovrebbe essere frutto dei nostri tempi — continua Carfagna —. Da molto avremmo dovuto capire che un figlio non è solo una gioia per chi lo mette al mondo, ma anche un investimento e un servizio per il Paese, se proprio vogliamo ridurre la questione ad un fattore puramente economico. Detto questo, le leggi a tutela della maternità ci sono e non vanno considerate come polverosi soprammobili. Ma applicate nella loro interezza come strumenti di equità sociale»._

http://milano.corriere.it/milano/no...-licenziarmi-querze-bimba-1602520891860.shtml

Ma la cosa che mi ha realmente fatto uscire fuori di testa e' un commento:

_Premesso che bisognerebbe sentire anche l'altra campana, e comunque conoscere la storia più in dettaglio, una riflessione:* se si ricopre un ruolo "insostituibile", non ci si può ragionevolmente attendere di ritrovarlo libero dopo una lunga assenza: se si tratta di un'operaia o un'impiegata, vabbè.* Un posto qui o là lo si trova sempre all'intreno della ditta. Se si tratta di un ruolo dirigenziale, nel caso in ispecie marketing con 28 persone sotto, è evidente che l'azienda cerchi nel frattempo un sostituto. Forse la signora o l'azienda o tutte e due non hanno gestito al meglio la situazione: *prima o durante, mettendo bene in chiaro che il posto sarebbe stato assegnato ad altri; oppure dopo perché la signora si è rifiutata di accettare un'altra posizione.* Il fatto che il primo giorno di lavoro sia stata licenziata, non significa niente, in quanto il manager avrebbe potuto sapere attraverso conversazioni durante la maternità che la sig.ra non avrebbe accettato altra posizione. *Questo penso riguardi chiunque ricopre posizioni dirigenziali: se davvero dirige, è evidente che il vuoto che lascia dovrà essere prontamente riempito da un sostituto.* A giudicare dal numero delle persone e dal budget gestito, direi che il marketing era una di quelle posizioni che non permettevano alla Red Bull altra scelta. *Poi intendiamoci... la maternità è un'ottima occasione per far fuori una dipendente di cui per vari motivi - fosse anche solo il profumo che porta - non si è soddisfatti.* Sarà triste, ma se un'azienda vuole farti fuori un modo lo trova. E da un certo punto di vista è anche giusto: se vi pongono degli obiettivi da raggiungere, vorreste anche voi potervi scegliere le persone con cui lavorare._

Vi giuro che nn ho parole:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Un altro commento  ehmm... edificante:

_Lettore_712750
AVETE VOLUTO::::

..diventare "LIBERE" di lavorare come gli uomini, ora non vi resta che attendere l'utero meccanico che sforni il bimbo. Come si dividono le categorie sportive maschili dalle femminili cosi' si devono dividere anche i lavori_


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

_
emanuela55
basta piagnistei dei privilegiati! Dirigente, casa in centro, buonuscita, baby sitter a tempo pieno. E si lamenta pure! I veri problemi sono le donne assunte con il foglio di dimissioni in bianco (succede, succede ancora) o la gente da 1.200 euro lasciata a casa da oggi a domani. La signora in questione, se davvero vuole fare la madre, cominci a domandarsi perché ha fatto una figlia. *Se ci teneva tanto a dare il 110% alla carriera, poteva astenersi dal riprodursi.* O no?_


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

_Lettore_10063
Vi prego basta con questa roba patetica buona per Maria de Filippi. La signora ha perso il lavoro, ne troverà un altro se è così brava. Adesso stia con la piccola invece di farla crescere da un'estranea intanto che lei è impegnata a lavorare al 110% (più weeked, s'intende...).* Di bambini lasciati soli da madri carrieriste ce ne sono fin tropp*i._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

I dirigenti, uomini e donne, non hanno alcuna tutela, proprio per contratto che comprende emolumenti e non ..stipendi.
Se il caso della dirigente servirà a tutelare maggiormente le donne che ora si trovano (come anche molti uomini) a firmare la lettera di dimissioni in bianco in tantissime situazioni, con stipendi da sopravvivenza (che in caso di licenziamento riducono alla miseria nera), diamole la massima risonanza.
Ma temo che non servirà proprio per la condizione privilegiata in cui sono o vengono considerati i dirigenti.


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I dirigenti, uomini e donne, non hanno alcuna tutela, proprio per contratto che comprende emolumenti e non ..stipendi.
> Se il caso della dirigente servirà a tutelare maggiormente le donne che ora si trovano (come anche molti uomini) a firmare la lettera di dimissioni in bianco in tantissime situazioni, con stipendi da sopravvivenza (che in caso di licenziamento riducono alla miseria nera), diamole la massima risonanza.
> Ma temo che non servirà proprio per la condizione privilegiata in cui sono o vengono considerati i dirigenti.


in cui vengono considerati i dirigenti... hai detto bene, salvo che, nel caso, ad essere dirigente era una donna e le regole sono state modificate repentinamente, come cambia il tempo in marzo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

I commenti (ma i commenti sono spesso sconcertanti se non raccapriccianti...) riflettono un pregiudizio di "tutela delle donne" quando si tratta di tutela dei bambini ad avere almeno la madre che si occupi di loro che trova, nella condizione obiettivamente privilegiata rispetto ad altre categorie, un argomento per scaricare risentimenti nei confronti delle donne.
Il fatto che alcune firme siano femminili non garantisce che siano scritti da donne e poi conosciamo tutti donne che si affannano a far propri pensieri maschili, anche i più restrivi, e altre che pensano la maternità secondo schemi superati.
Ricordo quando io avevo sollevato perplessità per il rientro alle sue funzioni poche ore dopo la maternita del ministro francese; mi era stato contestata la libertà di sceltà e la responsabilità del ruolo... :incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Ma ho letto commenti anche peggiori... qualcuno ha suggerito gli uteri in affitto:unhappy:


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I commenti (ma i commenti sono spesso sconcertanti se non raccapriccianti...) riflettono un pregiudizio di "tutela delle donne" quando si tratta di tutela dei bambini ad avere almeno la madre che si occupi di loro che trova, nella condizione obiettivamente privilegiata rispetto ad altre categorie, un argomento per scaricare risentimenti nei confronti delle donne.
> Il fatto che alcune firme siano femminili non garantisce che siano scritti da donne e poi conosciamo tutti donne che si affannano a far propri pensieri maschili, anche i più restrivi, e altre che pensano la maternità secondo schemi superati.
> *Ricordo quando io avevo sollevato perplessità per il rientro alle sue funzioni poche ore dopo la maternita del ministro francese; mi era stato contestata la libertà di sceltà e la responsabilità del ruolo...* :incazzato:


nel caso del ministro francese in effetti sembrò anche a me prematuro il suo ritorno in politica, se non altro perchè certi ambiti istituzionali non conoscono orari di allattamento... 
sì, insomma.. a 5 gg dal parto io avrei dato la priorità a mio figlio e non perchè non essendo ministro non potevo capire l'importanza del mandato..


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I dirigenti, uomini e donne, non hanno alcuna tutela, proprio per contratto che comprende emolumenti e non ..stipendi.
> Se il caso della dirigente servirà a tutelare maggiormente le donne che ora si trovano (come anche molti uomini) a firmare la lettera di dimissioni in bianco in tantissime situazioni, con stipendi da sopravvivenza (che in caso di licenziamento riducono alla miseria nera), diamole la massima risonanza.
> Ma temo che non servirà proprio per la condizione privilegiata in cui sono o vengono considerati i dirigenti.


Si può far rientrare nella fattispecie del mobbing. Io credo invece che verrà reintegrata.


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si può far rientrare nella fattispecie del mobbing. Io credo invece che verrà reintegrata.


lo penso anche io, se non altro per non farsi ulteriore pubblicità negativa. 
vedi però come funziona? se stava zitta e accettava la buonuscita niente sarebbe successo.. è questo che non va bene, significa che certe multinazionali o forse anche le ditte x, mettono in bilancio anche faccende come queste, come spese di straordinaria manutenzione, come se si trattasse di sostituire una grondaia..


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo penso anche io, se non altro per non farsi ulteriore pubblicità negativa.
> vedi però come funziona? se stava zitta e accettava la buonuscita niente sarebbe successo.. è questo che non va bene, significa che certe multinazionali o forse anche le ditte x, mettono in bilancio anche faccende come queste, come spese di straordinaria manutenzione, come se si trattasse di sostituire una grondaia..


Infatti. Abbiamo dei diritti nella misura in cui li esercitiamo.
Se fosse stata una operaia, magari meno consapevole dei suoi diritti, meno forte economicamente, forse avrebbe avuto meno opportunità, purtroppo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Abbiamo dei diritti nella misura in cui li esercitiamo.
> Se fosse stata una operaia, magari meno consapevole dei suoi diritti, meno forte economicamente,* forse avrebbe avuto meno opportunità*, purtroppo.


 togli il forse...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I dirigenti, uomini e donne, non hanno alcuna tutela, proprio per contratto che comprende emolumenti e non ..stipendi.
> Se il caso della dirigente servirà a tutelare maggiormente le donne che ora si trovano (come anche molti uomini) a firmare la lettera di dimissioni in bianco in tantissime situazioni, con stipendi da sopravvivenza (che in caso di licenziamento riducono alla miseria nera), diamole la massima risonanza.
> Ma temo che non servirà proprio per la condizione privilegiata in cui sono o vengono considerati i dirigenti.



Ma ormai nessuno è tutelato...dirigente o no se vogliono mandarti via..un bel pacchetto incentivante ( se si è fortunati..) e arrivederci


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Denuncia choc di una manager, interviene la Carfagna: si applichi la legge
> 
> NOTIZIE CORRELATE
> «Io, manager tradita dall’azienda. Dopo il parto costretta a licenziarmi»
> ...


Dal racconto non emerge in nessun punto che questa donna sia stata lasciata a casa perchè è diventata mamma...
La verità è che le aziende lasciano a casa CHIUNQUE senza guardare in faccia nessuno....che uno abbia 50 anni, famiglia a carico, nessuno o più figli....che abbia appena partorito...se rientri nella logica dei tagli per qualunque motivo..sei fuori.
Quindi non è detto che l'abbiano licenziata davvero per questo.
Detto ciò i commenti successivi che Lettrice ha riportato sono davvero inqualificabili....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Abbiamo dei diritti nella misura in cui li esercitiamo.
> Se fosse stata una operaia, magari meno consapevole dei suoi diritti, meno forte economicamente, forse avrebbe avuto meno opportunità, purtroppo.



Questa donna è un'illusa....
Le aziende sono libere di prendere queste decisioni....e sono SEMPRE in grado di dimostrare che in effetti il ruolo è superfluo..
Capita praticamente giornalmente.
Non credo otterrà molto più di quello che le avevano offerto....soprattutto perchè ora che ha fatto nome e cognome dell'azienda..l'azienda stessa per tutelare la propria immagine avrà tutto l'interesse di dimostrare che il licenziamento non ha nulla a che vedere con la sua maternità ( e magari è proprio così...)e secondo me...ci riuscirà-

Parliamo pure di insensibilità...ma quanta gente in gamba laureata con 100 e lode ho visto rimanere per strada?

poi siamo d'accordo...le donne sono spesso protagoniste di casi di discriminazione..ma perchè DONNE...mamme o non mamme.

Questo è quello che bisognerebbe risolvere....


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo penso anche io, se non altro per non farsi ulteriore pubblicità negativa.
> vedi però come funziona? se stava zitta e accettava la buonuscita niente sarebbe successo.. è questo che non va bene, significa che certe multinazionali o forse anche le ditte x, *mettono in bilancio anche faccende come queste, come spese di straordinaria manutenzione, come se si trattasse di sostituire una grondaia.*.



Benvenute nella realtà aziendale....


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ...le donne sono spesso protagoniste di casi di discriminazione..ma perchè DONNE...mamme o non mamme.
> 
> Questo è quello che bisognerebbe risolvere....


Sì, anche se la maternità impone comunque delle scelte, soprattutto se non si hanno accanto compagni disponibili. Credo debba cambiare la mentalità, anche quella delle donne arrivate al potere che assumono comportamenti maschili.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, anche se la maternità impone comunque delle scelte, soprattutto se non si hanno accanto compagni disponibili. Credo debba cambiare la mentalità, anche quella delle donne arrivate al potere che assumono comportamenti maschili.


siamo d'accordo. Una donna dovrebbe sempre mantenere la sua femminilità e peculiarità.Le aziende intelligenti a volte privilegiano le donne proprio per le loro caratteristiche..ma sono rare.
Le donne sono ormai molto brave a gestire TUTTO, carriera e famiglia.
Quindi mi stupisce che un'azienda multinazionale si sia davvero fatta impaurire dal fatto che aveva avuto un bambino....


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> siamo d'accordo. Una donna dovrebbe sempre mantenere la sua femminilità e peculiarità.Le aziende intelligenti a volte privilegiano le donne proprio per le loro caratteristiche..ma sono rare.
> Le donne sono ormai molto brave a gestire TUTTO, carriera e famiglia.
> *Quindi mi stupisce che un'azienda multinazionale si sia davvero fatta impaurire dal fatto che aveva avuto un bambino*....


Ma io non mi stupirei... la mia ex collega e' stata fortemente penalizzata alla nascita del figlio... prima le e' stato affiancato un altro manager, visto che avrebbe lavorato il Lunedi' da casa... lentamente hanno diviso il dipartimento in due... tra un po' la faranno fuori. Ed e' una multinazionale.


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

A me sembra che la L. 54/2000 riguardi sia estesa pure ai dirigenti... Però, non conosco a fondo la materia, per cui non insisto.​


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non mi stupirei... la mia ex collega e' stata fortemente penalizzata alla nascita del figlio... prima le e' stato affiancato un altro manager, visto che avrebbe lavorato il Lunedi' da casa... lentamente hanno diviso il dipartimento in due... tra un po' la faranno fuori. Ed e' una multinazionale.



Io non mi stupisco della discriminazione verso le donne in generale, madri o no.
SIamo discriminate quando ad un colloquio ci viene chiesto se siamo sposate.Perchè una sposata prima o poi un figlio lo fa...e rimane a casa..Ma lo siamo comunque in azienda anche se non abbiamo figli perchè in certi ruoli vengono privilegiatigli gli uomini, per definizione.

E per avere un minimo di considerazione...prima di ricominciare a tirar fuori la femminilità dobbiamo mostrare di avere i denti affilati.

Il più delle volte se una ce la fa si sente dire che è arrivata in quella posizione perchè è andata a letto con qualcuno che conta.

Che poi una donna con un bambinio abbia più difficoltà a gestire come prima certe attività è a volte vero....
Se non hai i soldi per pagarti una baby sitter e devi andare a riprendere il bimbo alle 4 quando esce dall'asilo...non puoi partecipare alla riunione delle 5----quindi o le condizioni sono tali da poter chiedere di avere la riunione al mattino...oppure l'azienda è comunque in difficoltà...
Ci sono stati momenti in cui per lavoro non tornavo a casa di notte per consegnare una gara il giorno dopo.Avrei potuto farlo con dei bimbi?Forse si..ma a scapito di altro.Questa è una realtà....A qualcosa bisogna rinunciare.Anche se hai tutti i soldi del mondo e ti puoi permettere di avere qualcuno che ti tenga i bimbi 24h/24h pur di continuare a mantenere certi ruoli ...alla fine a rimetterci sarà il tuo rapporto con i bimbi.


Ma non si può sempre e solo incolpare una azienda perchè per determinate posizioni tra una persona che può dedicare il 100% del suo tempo e una che a volte c'è e a volte non è detto che ci sia...preferisce la prima. Se l'azienda fosse tua cosa faresti? Non dico a priori.Ma dopo aver messo alla prova la madre vedi che il rendimento è inferiore a prima...se hai bisogno per quel ruolo di avere massima efficienza...cosa fai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

E' per questo che bisognerebbe riflettere su un modello di sviluppo che viene considerato il migliore e l'unico possibile e che limita la possibilità di vivere una vita famigliare decente a tutti uomini e donne.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' per questo che bisognerebbe riflettere su un modello di sviluppo che viene considerato il migliore e l'unico possibile e che limita la possibilità di vivere una vita famigliare decente a tutti uomini e donne.


:up:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sembra che la L. *54/2000 riguardi sia estesa pure ai dirigenti...* Però, non conosco a fondo la materia, per cui non insisto.​


Ma non hanno un contratto collettivo, bensì individuale. Penso sia possibile licenziarli senza giusta causa, non è necessario dichiarare che magari il vero motivo è la maternità.


----------



## Iris (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non hanno un contratto collettivo, bensì individuale. Penso sia possibile licenziarli senza giusta causa, non è necessario dichiarare che magari il vero motivo è la maternità.


 
Ma la legge esula dai tipi di contratti. So per certo che i benefici della legge a tutela della maternità vengono applicati ai dirigenti di primo livello (anche padri)...non so gli altri.
Comunque un dirigente può essere sollevato dall'incarico solo con motivazione, ( non prima che il figlio compia l'anno)..il fatto che la giovane manager abbia potuto rifiutare la buonauscita e rimanere in organico, mi fa pensare che l'azienda non potesse licenziarla. lei si e dimessa  perchè sottoposta a mobbing...se facesse causa, credo la vincerebbe.
Poi, bisogna vedere come stanno davvero le cose...


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma la legge esula dai tipi di contratti. So per certo che i benefici della legge a tutela della maternità vengono applicati ai dirigenti di primo livello (anche padri)...non so gli altri.
> Comunque un dirigente può essere sollevato dall'incarico solo con motivazione, ( non prima che il figlio compia l'anno)..il fatto che la giovane manager abbia potuto rifiutare la buonauscita e rimanere in organico, mi fa pensare che l'azienda non potesse licenziarla. lei si e dimessa perchè sottoposta a mobbing...se facesse causa, credo la vincerebbe.
> Poi, bisogna vedere come stanno davvero le cose...


 Ah ok, non sapevo. Beh quando ti sottopongono a certe tensioni facile che entri in depressione e te ne vai, facendo purtroppo il loro gioco.


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2010)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma la legge esula dai tipi di contratti. So per certo che i benefici della legge a tutela della maternità vengono applicati ai dirigenti di primo livello (anche padri)...non so gli altri.
> Comunque un dirigente può essere sollevato dall'incarico solo con motivazione, ( non prima che il figlio compia l'anno)..il fatto che la giovane manager abbia potuto rifiutare la buonauscita e rimanere in organico, mi fa pensare che l'azienda non potesse licenziarla. lei si e dimessa  perchè sottoposta a mobbing...se facesse causa, credo la vincerebbe.
> Poi, bisogna vedere come stanno davvero le cose...



Forse la vincerebbe ma nel frattempo quanti rospi dovrebbe ingoiare? ... e quei signori sanno bene che certi stati d'animo non vanno d'accordo con una maternità serena.
Bruja


----------

